# Martin HD28 Bracing: Standard X Scalloped vs Forward Shifted



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a 2011 Martin HD28 with Standard X Scalloped bracing. The newer models have forward shifted bracing. How significant is the difference in sound? Is there any reason to prefer one over the other? Thanks.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

coyoteblue said:


> I'm looking to buy a 2011 Martin HD28 with Standard X Scalloped bracing. The newer models have forward shifted bracing. How significant is the difference in sound? Is there any reason to prefer one over the other? Thanks.


MORE BASS!

With the Martin D-18 it's night and day. Pre 2012 sounds good, post 2012 sounds WOW!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've owned many Martins. I've owned standard bracing, forward and rear braced. The last forward braced guitar I owned was an HD-28V which was a beautiful guitar. Very complex and lush tone. However for my use, in bluegrass jams, etc it easily would get lost in the mix during solos. Yes it was powerful and could drive the rhythm of a jam but solos were not clear and definitely couldn't compete with a banjo. I currently own 2 Martins a D-18 authentic 39 and a D-28 authentic 41. Both are forward braced. Both are very loud, clear and articulate. Solos just pop no matter the jam. Forward braced are currently the more popular brace config, which is probably why Martins newer standard line goes this way. 
Its a bit of a common myth that forward braced has more bass than rear or standard position. My 41 authentic can easily compete with the forward braced 37 authentic. Its not that one has more bass than the other. The forward brace will put more emphasis on the bass frequency and less on high mids and treble. Where as the rear braced is the opposite. I've got lots of bass but it because the equalization is louder high mids and treble it seems like there may be less bass. To me the rear braced guitars are much better balanced. They have a sweeter sound in the treble. I do like forward braced guitars and one of these days if I ever come across a D-18 37 authentic at a decent price I may jump on it. 
If I'm playing by myself forward braced would probably edge out the rear braced and for that reason I wished I had kept my HD-28V. But at the time I needed to sell it to afford the D-18 authentic.
But for playing in a band setting or bluegrass jam, or any type of jam the rear braced guitars, in my opinion, pop out of the mix better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> MORE BASS!
> 
> With the Martin D-18 it's night and day. Pre 2012 sounds good, post 2012 sounds WOW!


This is why I'd love to get my hands on a D-18 authentic 37. Crisp, dry clear highs from a mahogany guitar with forward bracing would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I'm a fan of Martin's forward shifted scalloped bracing. I prefer it over the standard bracing in a solo setting.

Now, shrink the brace size from 5/16" (D-28/HD-28/D-18, etc) to 1/4" and you get a guitar that really rumbles, like the HD-35 (also with the forward shifted scalloped bracing) or the D-35 (forward shifted bracing).


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I have a D28, standard and it is plenty loud and plenty articulate. I really don't think it will disappoint. I use it unplugged for venues that you can not amplify for, due to local outdoor restrictions on sound. It carries very well. Not sure if the price difference is worth that return on a bit more bass. The D18 has more bass thump. My Larrivee D40 has the best bass response of my dreads, along with the Larrivee LV03R.


----------

